

Sniper rifle software for iTouch - DanielBMarkham
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/apple/4297205/Sniper-rifle-software-launched-for-iPod-touch.html

======
gojomo
Note that this is _not_ a game, but a tool for actual snipers... a real killer
app.

(Sorry, had to be said.)

